

Show HN: SearchTab - Add Search to Facebook Pages - apoorvsaxena
http://searchtab.heroku.com/

======
coded_googler
Nice idea. And neat design.

+1 for using FQL and querying FB's database directly. That makes the back end
a lot lighter.

I have seen a few services, that crawl your FB page and perform the search on
their servers.

